# antidepressants and law enforcement



## franizl

if you are taking medication that is working effectively for anxiety, does that disqualify you from police work. I had my interview with a southern nh pd and they told me it was no big deal, but I also hear it is the kiss of death?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

franizl said:


> if you are taking medication that is working effectively for anxiety, does that disqualify you from police work. I had my interview with a southern nh pd and they told me it was no big deal, but I also hear it is the kiss of death?


Hell Yes!!!! you carry a firearm!


----------



## CJIS

Let me ask you this does the medication work?


----------



## NorwichAlum

I would think it would be an issue. No offense meant to you, but I would be leary working with someone who suffered from anxiety or depression. You see some crazy stuff in this job and I want my backup ready to deal with the situation. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## EOD1

> The psych told the chief that I was a moderate risk for agressive behavior. I was the chief's second hiree and he felt that the shrink was right apparently. He never even followed up with me or pursue it any further. He just left it at that and sent me on my way. He also was relieved of his duties by the board of selectman at the time I was to be hired. He was since then reinstated by court order.


http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12737
If u combine what your posting here and your other post then you might have a problem. I am of course-not a doctor or a hiring authority.


----------



## franizl

It really sounds worse than it is. I am the most level headed, awesome under pressure guy you will ever meet. Bellieve me I knew that I was going to get lit up for posting this. Before I got treatment, I had 4 years as a Marine corrections officer, I was a second award expert shooter(company high shooter), I have letters of recommendation saying I'm the balls. I worked under some of the most stressful situations possible, short of being under fire. It runs in my family, it's pretty common. The one little pill I take a day makes me not have to drink a twelve pack to relax anymore. Don't be so quick to judge.


----------



## Tango

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Hell Yes!!!! you carry a firearm!


Not sure what to think of this response. I see your point to some extent, but wouldnt you agree that if you have someone who identifies that they have an illness such as depression but keep it in check, are more stable than those who are depressed/have underlying issues that carry a gun and are too proud or macho to admit they may need the help of a professional or medication? I am lucky enough NOT to suffer from depression or anything of the sort, but I would rather have someone carrying a gun who is being "treated" for depression than one who is depressed and blowing it off.

Franzi- best of luck to you, not sure what the brass will say about the issue, but good luck.


----------



## franizl

Tango said:


> Not sure what to think of this response. I see your point to some extent, but wouldnt you agree that if you have someone who identifies that they have an illness such as depression but keep it in check, are more stable than those who are depressed/have underlying issues that carry a gun and are too proud or macho to admit they may need the help of a professional or medication? I am lucky enough NOT to suffer from depression or anything of the sort, but I would rather have someone carrying a gun who is being "treated" for depression than one who is depressed and blowing it off.
> 
> Franzi- best of luck to you, not sure what the brass will say about the issue, but good luck.


Tango...tango. I don't suffer from depression at all...It is anxiety. It is completely gone due to meds. I've been taking for almost 2 yrs, no probs, and am anxiety free. Wouldn't want to pursue police if I didn't think I could..check that... know I could.


----------



## EOD1

franizl said:


> It really sounds worse than it is.....Don't be so quick to judge.


Calm down... Well i'm sure ur "the balls", and these 2 issues may not be a problem at all, and U know for a fact that u'd be able to handle the pressures of the job. (which I am sure u can-being a Marine CO) But you have to demonstrate and convience alot of people of ur ability to do the job. You will raise alot of red flags when u answer those questions, "have u ever taken medication for...", "have you ever been refused employment because of...." etc etc. & those people will *judge* u based off of those answers with out meeting u.

I am sure u'll be just fine.


----------



## Tango

franizl said:


> Tango...tango. I don't suffer from depression at all...It is anxiety. It is completely gone due to meds. I've been taking for almost 2 yrs, no probs, and am anxiety free. Wouldn't want to pursue police if I didn't think I could..check that... know I could.


Excuse me for trying to be supportive......


----------



## 2-Delta

There are TONS of cops taking meds. Unless you're on something hardcore or something that effects you as far as falling asleep or makes you spacey dont even worry about it. Second imho, if it doent show up in your drug test then keep it to yourself!


----------



## franizl

Tango said:


> Excuse me for trying to be supportive......


I guess that sounded angry, my apologies. I appreciate your support.\\/


----------



## Tango

franizl said:


> I guess that sounded angry, my apologies. I appreciate your support.\\/


I guess you are back on your meds today...... (just kidding):razz:


----------



## franizl

I had them upped lol. I even gave you props for your response cuz I felt bad . It never sounds bad when you type it.


----------



## franizl

You probably are right as far as all the people who probably need them but don't have the juevos to speak up.


----------



## EOD1

> 1) I have to take a pill once every 5 hours or else I feel..funny . Just a stupid thing .2) Oh , what's it called ? 1) Advanced dilusionary schizophrenia(sp?) with invoulentary narsacistic rage .


I', sure u'll be ok. get doctor statements. that might help.


----------



## USMCTrooper

can I get anything to calm me down when I have to go in this place???? lol


----------



## franizl

Didn't mean to sound cocky there, just trying to prove a point. I have never been refused employment due to it, so that's good, I am currently on a hiring list for a new hampshire bigger department, I told them at the orals that I was taking these meds and they laughed, and said that it does in know way disqualify me, I just wanted to know if this is industry wide or... thanks for all your feedback.


----------

